
GitHub vs. Resume: Why Bother with a Resume in the Age of GitHub? - To_soo
https://blog.kickresume.com/2017/09/11/github-vs-resume/
======
bsg75
> Why Bother with a Resume in the Age of GitHub?

1) Because not all experience can be public visible code

2) Because recruiters, who are often firewalls for candidates, can't import a
GitHub account into their MS Word doc keyword scanners

------
kruhft
Because I've worked at a lot of companies and gone through a lot of interviews
and NEVER has anyone said anything about my or anyone's github profile,
whether interviewing or hiring (other than me, but my coworkers and
interviewers have cared less).

